# 50 point bonus Superpoints signup...1st come 1st serve!



## mpillow

I won this this morning....you'll get 50 points to signup....be sure to check for confirmation email...and fill in name, addy and phone# (use an old cell# if you want)

http://superpoints.com/join/tliscm

normal signup is only 10 points so this is pretty good deal!


----------



## mpillow

taken TY!


----------



## mpillow

this was a new one for me! when you win one of these on the superlucky button...you get 50 points immediately....the referral gets 50 bonus....then you get 50 more bonus points AND 25 point referal points as usual....so 125 points total. I typically make between 30 and 50 points doing the button and videos each day...along with 2 active referrals...hopefully 3 now!


----------



## mpillow

here's a 25 bonus that my mom won last night

http://superpoints.com/join/tmueaz

only good for one more day.....


----------



## mpillow

I just one a 25 point bonus referral good for 2 days:

http://superpoints.com/join/dbqn9e


----------



## mpillow

my mom won this 50 point bonus invite ....only one day left though...so be quick!

http://superpoints.com/join/9ptd97


----------



## mpillow

new one for 25 bonus...(even if you don't like or need if someone could sign up so I get the credit I would greatly appreciate!)

http://superpoints.com/join/nhakau


----------



## jamala

Thanks


----------



## mpillow

thanks j!


----------



## mpillow

for your pic...I just took one from the web googled pic of Mary....and I believe mine is Mary Magdalene


----------



## jamala

Thanks I will do that.


----------



## mpillow

also there is a daily email that might be in your spam file...with points...typically 1-2 points sometimes 10....they expire in 30 days


----------



## Pam6

Does someone have a 50 point bonus sign up link?? I am thinking I need to resign up for this if they have Walmart gift cards!


----------



## jamala

Thanks I found the email today.


----------



## Pam6

I got one. I am at 56 points now.


----------



## jamala

superpoints 25 pt invite
http://superpoints.com/refer/pamelaaycock


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/join/wts22k

50 point bonus link! walmart gc's


----------



## keno12

sign up link in my sig, for anyone that wants one/doesn't have one. I average about 500 pts every 3 wks (= to 1 Amazon GC).


----------



## mpillow

no takers....used it up on the library pc


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/join/j92l9x

another 50 bonus signup!


----------



## mpillow

tomorrow is bonus spin day!

_IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT: Bonus Spins Day will be this Thursday April 19, 2012!! All Superpoints Members will receive double the chances to win on the Super Lucky Button! For example, if you are a Gold Member you will receive 100 clicks instead of 50! We truly value all our members and we can't wait to show you our appreciation with more chances to win on Thursday!_


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up mpillow! I wish SB would run a double points on swagmobile day once in a while!


----------



## mpillow

25 point bonus invite!
http://superpoints.com/join/dog9eh


----------



## keno12

25 point bonus invite!
http://superpoints.com/refer/keno12


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/15qlin

50 point bonus invite....* no longer avail* thanks to person who joined...make sure to confirm thru the email SP sends and complete your profile to basic


----------



## keno12

http://superpoints.com/refer/keno12

25 point bonus invite. Make sure to confirm email that Superpoints sends and complete profile to basic level.


----------



## keno12

http://superpoints.com/refer/keno12

Another 25 point bonus invite. I only need 3 more 'friends' to sign up under me to level up to the next level. Don't forget to confirm email that Superpoints sends and complete profile to basic level.


----------



## mpillow

just a heads up guys the bonus invites have the word "join" in them and not ur user name...a link with ur user name is only a 10 point signup when basic is reached I think

bonus links are under "check invite status" if memory serves me


----------



## keno12

The links I'm posting are 25 pt sign ups, at least according to what my SP account says, and the last person who signed up under me.


----------



## mpillow

When someone signs up under you whether they use a bonus link or the link with your supername in it you'll get 25 for recruiting..._the person signing up only gets 10 for using the link with your name_....when they use a "bonus" link you get the "standard" 25 points for recruiting *plus* 25 or 50 bonus....and they get 25 point bonus plus the 5 or 10 for signing up...

Here is a 25 point bonus link good thru MAy 09
http://superpoints.com/bonus/nka82y

If someone uses it I get 25 for recruiting and 25 for bonus....


----------



## keno12

Oh, thanks for clearing that up. That said, I think others should have a fair shot at getting referrals, yes?


----------



## Guest

Here is a 50 point bonus that just now came up.
http://superpoints.com/bonus/27fc9s


----------

